# pensacola fl fishing



## jim777 (Feb 7, 2010)

jim777 Hi im from iowa my wife and self are going to pensacola april 20-24. I was reading about this nas dock we would like to know if anyone can fish there or must you by military and is there a charge to fish on it. also woundering if its the best place to fish there in pensacola or there we should go to fish wewill by traveling about 2200 miles so we whould like to get as many fish as posible to make the trip wirthwhill also interested in surf fishing if you could tellus where the best beach to fish at


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You have any hunting land in Iowa, if you do I can put more fish in yourcooler than you can stand.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gotta be military, retired military, or DOD to get on the pier. There is a charge to get on the pier but it is a donation. The whole purpose of opening the pier is for commands to have fundraisers, as you go through the gate it is courteous to give them a donation of 5-10 dollars but it is not required.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

There are many places to fish around P'cola. You can fish on the Pensacola side of the three mile bridge, the pier on the Gulf Breeze side of the three mile bridge, the Bob Sikes Bridge that goes to P'cola Beach, the octagon pier on the Gulf Breeze side of the Bob Sikes Bridge, the P'cola Beach Gulf Pier and Fort Pickens pier. Also, as you stated, the surf fishing should be getting pretty good about the time you'll get here.

Welcome to the forum and I hope your trip goes well.


----------

